# Uttarakhand govt reject choopers from Gujrat Govt



## funskar (Jun 25, 2013)

Uttarakhand Govt rejected 24 choppers offered by Gujarat Govt for rescue work in the flood affected areas.

Shame on this khangress Govt... 

Times Now

k


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

suckers ...shame on congis ...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

Not only this,
Relief Trucks were ready on 21st itself, But congress waited for rahul gandhi to come back(I.E yest) to flag off , SHAME ON THEM


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ hahaha pappu is new lingo.#WherewasPappu?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

Idiots.. 
Now's not the time to see who (which party) is bigger, when 1000's of people are struggling to save their lives.

Sometimes, i wonder who's the PM of India!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't they source choppers from their other controlled states?(Maharashtra,Karnataka etc?)
Whats the need for the opposition to offer them choppers?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Can't they source choppers from their other controlled states?(Maharashtra,Karnataka etc?)
> Whats the need for the opposition to offer them choppers?


And more than anything, what's the need to refuse the choppoers when offered?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

Coz it will make them feel like incapable (that's the truth anyway!)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And more than anything, what's the need to refuse the choppoers when offered?



Political Rivalry.The Fear that BJP will say that " We gave them 24 choppers,without us so many people would have died" etc and get an edge in 2014 polls


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Look at death toll ..Every day the CM is saying more...First day said 200 then 500 then 1000 then 5000 now its > 10k (including buried)...

Sad still media is debating about who brought chopper,degrading modi, foolish nikumuddin (nitish kumar) interviews, cricket news, dhoni history,...god bless india.

I just donated for uttarakhand...hope more ppl help.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 25, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I just donated for uttarakhand...hope more ppl help.



Donated to?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

^ Prime ministers national relief fund*?*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Donated to?





Gearbox said:


> ^ Prime ministers national relief fund*?*




No RSS uttarakhand.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> No RSS uttarakhand.





So now Shinde would accuse you of funding Hindu terror


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

^^  yes haha..

i don't trust this govt...my money will go to bharath nirman ads...

MOreover RSS is on social network,accountable,show donation list and photos of help by workers.What abt PMNRF?Not sure


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 25, 2013)

Our 'respectable' home minister said that there will be no VIP movement except for Uttarakhand CM because it hampers the rescue operation. So i am guessing Rahul Gandhi is not a VIP but Modi is? Seriously these congress people will do politics even on a situation like this? First they refuse to provide police help during 2002 riots and now they refuse to accept help even when they so desperately need it. Maybe they don't need it sitting there in their cosy mansions but the thousands of people who are still stuck there battling for their lives definitely need it.

P.S. Still Mr Arnab Goswami last night was busy badgering Modi. I wonder where our media is going.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> Our 'respectable' home minister said that there will be no VIP movement except for Uttarakhand CM because it hampers the rescue operation. So i am guessing Rahul Gandhi is not a VIP but Modi is? Seriously these congress people will do politics even on a situation like this? First they refuse to provide police help during 2002 riots and now they refuse to accept help even when they so desperately need it. Maybe they don't need it sitting there in their cosy mansions but the thousands of people who are still stuck there battling for their lives definitely need it.
> 
> P.S. Still Mr Arnab Goswami last night was busy badgering Modi. I wonder where our media is going.



Although I do think Modi did the best he could to contain the 2002 violence, 2002 was a BJP era 

Maybe neighboring congress governments didn't help, I wouldn't know. I didn't even know about godhra until Modi started reaching the centrestage (i.e. till 2010-11).


----------



## Renny (Jun 25, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> Our 'respectable' home minister said that there will be no VIP movement except for Uttarakhand CM because it hampers the rescue operation. So i am guessing Rahul Gandhi is not a VIP but Modi is? Seriously these congress people will do politics even on a situation like this? First they refuse to provide police help during 2002 riots and now they refuse to accept help even when they so desperately need it. Maybe they don't need it sitting there in their cosy mansions but the thousands of people who are still stuck there battling for their lives definitely need it.
> 
> P.S. Still Mr Arnab Goswami last night was busy badgering Modi. I wonder where our media is going.



*MediaCrooks.com *

This site should give you a good idea about our media's intentions. Great exposes and stories.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 25, 2013)

These noobs should learn that we are in same country! 
TBH Indian Govt is totally Fu(ked!


----------



## theterminator (Jun 25, 2013)

stupid congress,  only because of a bunch of gandhi servants and a foolish public that this party exists and rules.  Pity for the nation.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

I feel like shotgunning Bahuguna and his council of ministers in the face..
Why do politics when life of 1000s is at stake??


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2013)

Bloody politics and their pride.
The biggest prolem with our ministers is that they fail to understand the fact that "They were appointed for our welfare , and not for their self-interest."
The political system of India really needs a serious change in attitude towards its citizens .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

I wonder if MK Gandhi or even Nehru would approve of this step that the Uttarakhand govt. took.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 25, 2013)

Renny said:


> *MediaCrooks.com *
> 
> This site should give you a good idea about our media's intentions. Great exposes and stories.



That was quite a good read. TBH I have stopped watching all these news debates as they are highly biased. The anchor talks more than his guests and is totally biased. They are pretty much worthless



Extreme Gamer said:


> Although I do think Modi did the best he could to contain the 2002 violence, 2002 was a BJP era
> 
> Maybe neighboring congress governments didn't help, I wouldn't know. I didn't even know about godhra until Modi started reaching the centrestage (i.e. till 2010-11).



Actually that's what modi said in a TV interview. Digvijay singh was also present in that interview and he didn't oppose modi's claim. Instead he tried to divert the topic altogether which leads me to believe that modi was telling the truth.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> That was quite a good read. TBH I have stopped watching all these news debates as they are highly biased. *The anchor talks more than his guests and is totally biased*. They are pretty much worthless


Their only goal is to compensate the hour, in the name of discussion. They won't even hear the full opinion of a person. They just intervene, and asks question in between so as to make the opponent fight.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

Pathetic Politics. Pathetic Journalism.

I heard this about 4-5 days back. Tried to verify it but no Media house had reported it properly. Now too, I guess only Times Now has reported it. And you'll never see a debate on this. Congress leaders will never be confronted for such shoddy act.

BTW, Art of Living too is doing solid ground work.


----------



## funskar (Jun 26, 2013)

Donated to Rss ..

Donating to prime minister relief funds is paying the emi's of Pappu Bday..

Heard that when there was disaster in uttarakhand .. Pappu gone to us or uk for celebrating PappuDiwas ..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

funskar said:


> Heard that when there was disaster in uttarakhand .. Pappu gone to us or uk for celebrating PappuDiwas ..



#PappuisBack not as a 'RAMBO' but as a Citizen of India. 
Edit : The only CITIZEN of India {sarcasm}.


----------



## Renny (Jun 26, 2013)

SRK had donated when there were floods in Porkistan right? Will he do the same for his Hindu countrymen?



funskar said:


> Donated to Rss ..
> 
> Donating to prime minister relief funds is paying the emi's of Pappu Bday..
> 
> Heard that when there was disaster in uttarakhand .. Pappu gone to us or uk for celebrating PappuDiwas ..



Link to RSS payment page?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 26, 2013)

in political arrogance the people are suffering ...............selfish and crony politicians should be executed to a maximum extent


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2013)

Atheist Party of India please.....

Declining help from the opposition is understandable, but why not procure choppers by yourselves? By inaction, they are shooting themselves in the foot.


PS: Its the year 2013 and still you all are bringing religion in the discussion about politics?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

On what grounds is declining help from opposition when 1000s are dying understandable? 

Atheist Party of India? Won't even work. Majority of India is theist.  Come up with something realistic. And I don't see any logic in Atheist Party. We don't need an Atheist political party. There's no point of it.

We need a truely secular political party. Secularism and Atheism are two different things.

And I think that too is secondary. It can wait. We need a development focused political party.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 26, 2013)

KDroid said:


> On what grounds is declining help from opposition when 1000s are dying understandable?
> 
> *Atheist Party of India? Won't even work. Majority of India is theist.  Come up with something realistic. And I don't see any logic in Atheist Party. We don't need an Atheist political party. There's no point of it.
> *
> ...



Point hai aapke ke paas .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

KDroid said:


> On what grounds is declining help from opposition when 1000s are dying understandable?
> 
> Atheist Party of India? Won't even work. Majority of India is theist.  Come up with something realistic. And I don't see any logic in Atheist Party. We don't need an Atheist political party. There's no point of it.
> 
> ...



Secularism and atheism are not mutually exclusive. An atheist party can be secular and a secular party can be atheist.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Atheist Party of India please.....
> 
> Declining help from the opposition is understandable, but why not procure choppers by yourselves? By inaction, they are shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> ...



No its not. These choppers were provided from Gujarat state to Uttarakhand State not BJP to Congress. And these ********* are spending even more money on advertising now and how Sonia Gandhi & Manmohan Singh are saving people("Uttarakhand Nirman" or something like that) . If saving people was what they were really interested in they would have accepted the choppers and withdrawn ad campaigns and diverted saved funds to search & rescue/rehabilitation operations. They could even have released a press release saying that they were diverting their ad funds to save people and that they were thankful to the Gujarat government for their assistance. It would have given them some really good publicity and helped repair their public image.


----------



## ankit360 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this is rumour?  Post link Plz


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2013)

air force is using 45 choppers and the expense toll is quite high on them. i wonder how gujarat govt got 24 choppers ? (i know at least or wb govt doesn't have a single govt own chopper, because its expensive)
meanwhile 1 airforce chopper crashed, with all abroad dead.....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Renny said:


> SRK had donated when there were floods in Porkistan right? Will he do the same for his Hindu countrymen?
> 
> 
> 
> Link to RSS payment page?



PMed...


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

icebags said:


> air force is using 45 choppers and the expense toll is quite high on them. i wonder how gujarat govt got 24 choppers ? (i know at least or wb govt doesn't have a single govt own chopper, because its expensive)
> meanwhile 1 airforce chopper crashed, with all abroad dead.....


Chattisgarh govt. has announced to Lend 1 Chopper as well alongwith sum of 5 Crores . Don't know if it happened for sure.
BTW , Gujarat govt. has good amount of resources , and MODI is well known for well management of resources.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 26, 2013)

AP Congress and TDP fighting for  claim over survivors 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BNsOwewCUAAUX8z.jpg:large


----------



## KDroid (Jun 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Secularism and atheism are not mutually exclusive. An atheist party can be secular and a secular party can be atheist.



Of course. But we don't really need an Atheist political party.


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Chattisgarh govt. has announced to Lend 1 Chopper as well alongwith sum of 5 Crores . Don't know if it happened for sure.
> BTW , Gujarat govt. has good amount of resources , and MODI is well known for well management of resources.



1 chopper sounds reasonable, but 24 .....
well, read in today's newspaper (abp), center has made it clear that, the choppers for rescue op has to be arranged by uttarkhand govt itself, rest of the choppers will be provided by central govt., other state govts need not interfere.

its practically politics going on there, bjp vs congress, when the all skilled, highly trained air force pilots are having difficulty flying there, which commercial pilot will risk his/her life to go on in some highly risky op, which they had never trained for ?



gopi_vbboy said:


> AP Congress and TDP fighting for  claim over survivors
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BNsOwewCUAAUX8z.jpg:large


----------



## Renny (Jun 26, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q71/998253_274186479387674_1645537386_n.jpg


*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q73/s720x720/983609_379903638777617_1898751978_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/s720x720/1011884_378432298924751_519724419_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

These fights will surely reflect in 2014 elections!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 26, 2013)

@renny hahahaa


----------



## funskar (Jun 27, 2013)

Srk should be hanged to death..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

funskar said:


> Srk should be hanged to death..



Not sure if trolling


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2013)

funskar said:


> Srk should be hanged to death..


Who is SRK ? 



icebags said:


> 1 chopper sounds reasonable, but 24 .....
> well, read in today's newspaper (abp), center has made it clear that, the choppers for rescue op has to be arranged by uttarkhand govt itself, rest of the choppers will be provided by central govt., other state govts need not interfere.


Is there a rule that says you can't help the needy ? Or it is just a embarrasment evading strategy of the party.
M_di might not be able to provide 24 choppers like he said , but even if he provides some relief funds and say 2-3 choppers , wouldn't that help at all ?

That seems more like a crime/negative decision to me , unless the govt. is doing more than required to aid.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ From what I know it is never enough as far as aid is concerned. If 20 choppers can do the job in 10 days then 40 can do it in probably 5 days and so on. I am just saying that why there has to be a political, religious, caste or vote-bank divide? We call it a national disaster and yet politicians make it an 'state' or 'party' affair. It doesn't even make sense to me. Why call it national disaster when you don't want the whole nation included? Even  1 chopper help should have been taken. If after that modi had tried to do politics over it then the congress would have had the full right to condemn it and trust me people would have responded well to that condemnation.


----------



## funskar (Jun 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not sure if trolling


na


Rishi. said:


> Who is SRK ?



One of the greatest anti Indian bollywood start

Mainly 99% girls are his fans


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> 1 chopper sounds reasonable, but 24 .....
> well, read in today's newspaper (abp), center has made it clear that, the choppers for rescue op has to be arranged by uttarkhand govt itself, rest of the choppers will be provided by central govt., other state govts need not interfere.
> 
> its practically politics going on there, bjp vs congress, when the all skilled, highly trained air force pilots are having difficulty flying there, which commercial pilot will risk his/her life to go on in some highly risky op, which they had never trained for ?



They made it clear because they did not want help from Modi..
Not 24, even 10 would have been a great help..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

funskar said:


> na
> 
> 
> One of the greatest anti Indian bollywood start
> ...


Why do you want him hanged? Just because he hasn't provided aid yet (apparently)?


----------



## icebags (Jun 27, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> They made it clear because they did not want help from Modi..
> Not 24, even 10 would have been a great help..



air force is already using their best men and machines. commercial pilots are simply not trained for this.
the brand new copter that crashed, had on board radar & night vision equips installed, for taking out such critical ops at himalayan mountains, it still crashed.

(if modi really offered copters, he probably also knew they wont be flying in uttrakhand. its just politics. besides, renting a copter is expensive. takes few lacs for just a single day.)



Extreme Gamer said:


> Why do you want him hanged? Just because he hasn't provided aid yet (apparently)?



give me ur money or get hanged.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> give me ur money or get hanged.



Very funny


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 27, 2013)

extreme gamer said:


> very funny



huehuehuehuehue


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Secularism and atheism are not mutually exclusive. An atheist party can be secular and a secular party can be atheist.



They are not mutually inclusive either... A secular party does not have to be aethist and viceversa. Secularism is the idea in which all religions are deemed equal and are respected. But Aethism is the idea which does not recognize religion in the first place. How can you respect a thing which you do not believe. 
Also why would any person who beleives in religion beleive in an institution that does not reognize it or respect it?!



icebags said:


> air force is already using their best men and machines. commercial pilots are simply not trained for this.
> the brand new copter that crashed, had on board radar & night vision equips installed, for taking out such critical ops at himalayan mountains, it still crashed.
> 
> (if modi really offered copters, he probably also knew they wont be flying in uttrakhand. its just politics. besides, renting a copter is expensive. takes few lacs for just a single day.)


All the choppers wont have to be used for high altitude resuce operations (doing which the army chopper chrashed)... they can be used for logistics, movement for food, transporting people and goods.. etc..in places which are much safer.
And BTW Modi has the treasury and resources to provide the help he promised. Even though it is argubly to boost his good will before elections..there is no sane reason to reject help during such a calamity.
Did pakistan decline help from india/indians who was their arch-nemesis?!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> They are not mutually inclusive either... A secular party does not have to be aethist and viceversa. Secularism is the idea in which all religions are deemed equal and are respected. But Aethism is the idea which does not recognize religion in the first place. How can you respect a thing which you do not believe.
> Also why would any person who beleives in religion beleive in an institution that does not reognize it or respect it?!
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Indian Politics is just getting dirtier.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> They are not mutually inclusive either... A secular party does not have to be aethist and viceversa. Secularism is the idea in which all religions are deemed equal and are respected. But Aethism is the idea which does not recognize religion in the first place. How can you respect a thing which you do not believe.
> Also why would any person who beleives in religion beleive in an institution that does not reognize it or respect it?!



Simple- you don't even *bother* with religion. Because you do not recognize it, you don't even discuss it. Secularism doesnt force you to talk about religion. Nobody can say you disrespect religion if you do not even talk about it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Renny said:


> SRK had donated when there were floods in Porkistan right? Will he do the same for his Hindu countrymen?



LOL....yes off course lets bring religion into a disaster debate..why not discuss the argument about moving the 800 year old statue of god as a cause of rain while we are at it...


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> They are not mutually inclusive either... A secular party does not have to be aethist and viceversa. *Secularism is the idea in which all religions are deemed equal and are respected*. But Aethism is the idea which does not recognize religion in the first place. How can you respect a thing which you do not believe.
> Also why would any person who beleives in religion beleive in an institution that does not reognize it or respect it?!



Well, Secularism's basic definition is *indifference to or rejection or exclusion of religion and religious considerations. *


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Well, Secularism's basic definition is *indifference to or rejection or exclusion of religion and religious considerations. *



You nailed it! Secularism and Athiesm can easily be mutually inclusive.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You nailed it! Secularism and Athiesm can easily be mutually inclusive.



Never denied it


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 29, 2013)

'Loot and rape of victims? It's not the Uttarakhand we knew' - Hindustan Times
Uttarakhand floods: Homes being looted, thieves target those dead

WTF???
The Joker was right after all.



> When the chips are down, these civilised people... they will eat each other.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> 'Loot and rape of victims? It's not the Uttarakhand we knew' - Hindustan Times
> Uttarakhand floods: Homes being looted, thieves target those dead
> 
> WTF???
> The Joker was right after all.


yep..


> Because of Indian Culture




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





KDroid said:


> *Well, Secularism's basic definition is indifference to or rejection or exclusion of religion and religious considerations. *



What Bhargav said was the *Indian* definition of secularism


			
				Quote from Le Wiki said:
			
		

> India is a secular country as per the declaration in the Preamble to the Indian Constitution. It prohibits discrimination against members of a particular religion, race, caste, sex or place of birth. The Indian notion for the term secularism is different from the French notion for the term.[1]
> The word secular was inserted into the preamble by the 42nd Amendment.(1976)[2] *It implies equality of all religions and religious tolerance & respect*. India, therefore does not have an official state religion. Every person has the right to preach, practice and propagate any religion they choose. The government must not favour or discriminate against any religion. It must treat all religions with equal respect. All citizens, irrespective of their religious beliefs are equal in front of law


The quote above is similar to what we've been reading in civics textbooks for years
"American Secularism" does not apply here


----------

